# "Error on determining the ZB number"



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

7589405 ECU family is GKE191, its note the same you posted before....?!


----------



## Tommydd7896 (Aug 5, 2018)

sorry phone was being crazy!! thank you


----------



## Tommydd7896 (Aug 5, 2018)

What with winkfp? After you install it do you have to import files to it to make it work??

Sent from my LG-LS777 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

yes you have to load the daten files on the chassis you are working on. I use the BMW "coding tool" for this task as it is very simple and straight forward


----------



## Mashhudur (Apr 24, 2021)

Hi,
This is my first post. I managed to update some ECU on my 2008 520D E60 using winkfp. However, I am unable to find DME ZUSB 781253. As per INPA the SGBD is D71N47A0. Not sure if should I update from DDE71 family by selecting Update. I am bit scared of breaking the ECU as winkfp does not find my DME ZUSB 781253 and not sure if the new ZUSB 8506837 is the right one. 

Does anyone have an idea how to find the ZUSB or update my DME?


----------

